# TWINS TALK!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Twins Win!!! 7-4 in 11 Innings!

Go Shannon Stewart!

What a great start!

Where do you think the Twinkies will finish in the AL Central? How about post-season hopes? Good late-game push by the bullpen, reminds me of last year's pen.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hell of a game last night. Twins looked pretty good for opener. I think they may have made a pretty good choice getting rid of AJ Perzinski(however you spell that). Joe Mauer is going to be one of the top catchers in the game. Things are looking good.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Mauer may end up being one of the top backstops, but i'm still upset they didn't select mark prior with the #1 pick. You can't win without quality starting pitching, but i guess they wanted the local boy. I'm pulling for them, but it could end up getting hard to follow them...since they will only be on tv 3 times all summer....you can only get so much from the radio.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the Twins will end up over KC this summer, but I'm concerned about their pitching...especially their bullpen. But I hate to say it, but how the heck will they be able to stack up against Boston or New York in the playoffs. It'd be sweet if they could pull it off, but the NE teams are too deep.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The twins would have picked Prior but they couldn't afford him. The signing bonus he got was way out of the twins league. So they opted to go with the local boy Mauer who was more affordable. Plus, he makes for a nice story. :lol:

I think the Twins have a very good shot of three-peating in the AL central, but only because it's probably the weakest division in baseball. I think we have a decent team, but a team that would definitely not compete in most divisions.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

This sucks!!! I have been waiting all winter to see these guys and now can't. Baseball is by far the most pisspoor run professional sport and the Twins is another good example along with payrolls, strikes, all-star game messes, steroids.....So now here the fans sit with no game to watch. Anybody heard anything new on the chances of seeing a game in Fargo??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know about the twins not affording prior. They shelled out the big $$ for radke, and he pitches about as well as martha stewart lies. Besides the Cubs are considered small market themselves. But, it's irrelevant nonetheless. We have Mauer to watch...i mean listen to....what a crock of doo doo.

It would be nice to see the twins make a run at it, but they just aren't that good. Matt, you hit it, the division is weak. And they have made some bad moves the past few years...not re-signing ortiz...and i still am trying to figure out why they didn't go after a big stick (say juan gonzalez) this off season. Matt Lecroy as the DH doesn't scare too many pitchers.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You might have to go to Buffalo Wild Wings. I know up here Ground Round and BWW are the only two places in town who have it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Another tough game! They've already played 3 games worth of baseball in two nights. But I like what I see Twins 2-0, Yankees 1-2.

Lets hope last night's injuries weren't too serious!

Go Twinks!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I actually got to watch it on ESPN'S Alternate game on Direct TV last night.

Talk about devistation...loosing Mauer,Hunter,and Santana in the same game.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

I am lucky enough to live near a small town that signed up with Victory Sports, so all I have to do is go to the bar in town to watch them. *BUT*, if the Twins continue to play like this, they'll turn me into a raging alcoholic in no time. 26 innings in two days thats just too much for me!!!
[/b]
HERES to 2-0!!!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Joe Mauer out 3 weeks with knee surgery.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

WHAT!!! I thought they said minor knee sprain. Now it's surgery....boy i bet they wished they'd have kept aj around.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, I am glad I didn't pick up Mauer for fantasy baseball like I was planning to. Sheesh. Talk about an injury the twinks didn't need. AJ was alright, but Mauer was set to be the new stud...knee injuries are no fun...especially for catchers.

Time to see how Lohse has held up over the off season.

Enjoy the game!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The Twins still have no BIG bat in the lineup and a very suspect rotation as well as losing Hawk and Eddie G in the pen. They always seem to find a way to compete but they simply dont have the complete team that will allow them to win it all...not even close. The Sawx,Yanks and Angels will shred teams in the AL this year. As long as the Evil Empire doesnt win it all it will be a good season.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

6 taters by the twins sat... 2 from Henry Blanco!!  Not a bad fill in performance. Cross our fingers for Santana today. Offerman should be fulltime DH anyway.  We'll be OK. Pitching is my worry on this ball club.

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounded like Lohse got a few bad strike zone calls the batter or two before giving up the grand slam today. Strike 3 on the batters would have ended the inning without a run scored. Tough one. Scary moment for Shannon Stewart to start the game. It sounded like he foulded a pitch off of his leg. He stayed in the game and they didn't say much after that. :huh:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Back to .500! Twinkies win 10-6 over the ******.

Start slow, come on strong after the allstar break, that's been the Twins!

Lets hope they can get on an early season jump and run it out to the end!


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Radke pitched a gem last night.  Nice to see Nathan pick up the save, but I'm more a fan of the complete game goose egg myself.

Looking forward to the weekend series with K.C. I'm calling a sweep.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

One down two to go, poor performance by Juan though. uke: Ah well sh't happens.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

5 in a row!! Not bad considering the DL list. They should make sure that none of them come back too soon which seems to happen from time to time. How about LOOOOOOOOOOOOU Ford!! 8)

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

These are easy wins....what will they do when they play against a good pitching staff????????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That's true ken, but come on, :lol: W's are W's. The top 5 hitters in KC's lineup are good enough to be in anyones top 5 around the league. We out hit one hell of a lineup with guys hurt. Can't argue that one. :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Watched part of the game on Sat at the lake. Made me realize how much I miss them being on at home and it was also cool to see some of the new guys. Pitching still seems a little shaky though....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy...yes they are...but KC has the poorest pitching in baseball...we can't expect to win games by scoring 8-10 runs every time.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We better!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Why is Gardy batting jones 6th in the order. I don't get it. Offerman is a piece of turd and hits cleanup. Look at the guys stats. The last three years the best he's done is 10 homers 50 rbi's. Not exactly the threat you look for out of that spot. Besides...Jones is on my fantasy team...come on Gardy how a bout a little love.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Touch em' all Torri Hunter!!! Welcome back!! Twins win 4-2. Gutty pitching in the bottom of the ninth by Joe Nathan. I could learn to like this guy.  
:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, Torii in the house....or out of the park, so to speak!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Sure wish I could watch the dang things.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Another great 9th innning win last night. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now we will find out if they are for real...next up...

Angels,A's,Mariners,and White Sox


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vote for Leeeeew Ford!!!!! :beer:

http://minnesota.twins.mlb.com/NASApp/m ... p?c_id=min


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

They need to keep Morneau on first instead and move Doug Masuck to another position or trade him for a another pitcher. The organization has enough good talent in the minors that they should be able to do a trade for another pitcher. Lohse blows move him to the bottom of the rotation. Muholland is pitching better than him.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mientkiewicz saves about 2 runs a game at first with his solid play not to mention the help he gives Guzzy and his throws. They need another pitcher but Douggy is too solid at first and his bat is only going to get hot in the second half. Jones should go. The outfield is deep and he drives me nuts. Did you see the throw he made again tonight??? Air Mail!!!!! Totally let them back in the game that inning. :eyeroll: His bat in post season and in big games against good pitching tell the story. Way to inconsistant and over aggressive. Jones wouldn't even make our softball team.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah I say Jone's throw. They could easily trade him. I think that Jones feels he is ready for a big pay. I had seen the other day that the Twins were possibly thinking of doing a trade with the Pirates. Trade Cuddyer and a prospect for pitcher Kris Benson. It would be kind of like the Stewart deal. They would be renting Benson for the rest of the year and then try to sign him to a contract the following year.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think the twins just need to expand their payroll. buts thats another discussion.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't get that either. They have a contending team the last 3 years and who do they really go out and get to win it all??? There were some big name players out there, pitchers and home run hitters. :huh: They are close but it seems like the front office is just content on going with what gets them to the post season and seeing what happens. after the last 2 seasons you would think they would know what they have to do.

I heard today that Douggy is gone but have yet to see any deal anywhere. He is a favorite of mine so it could be tough to see, but if they get something that could put them over the hump that's not so bad. I'm having less faith in the front office lately so I'm crossing my fingers on this deal.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I will say getting rid of Hawkins and getting Joe Nathan was a sweet move. The trade dead line is coming up so time will tell I guess.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

k since you asked 4 it heres my take. Hawkins was a big loss anyway you dice it. Nathan was part of the farm system (i think?) and has done an superb job, but another strong arm in the pen wouldn't hurt.

As far as douggy .222 goes, there is no way he plays over morneau. But I wouldn't trade him for just anyone either. They pi$$ed away a slugging first baseman a couple years ago.....ortiz....and have been paying for it sense. Douggy seems like a fun enough guy and he plays hard so you hate to let him go, but he's just not a good enough hitter, but he isn't the only one. I would seriously be looking for another 3rd basemen for him, or a 2nd baseman. I think they can get a pitcher with say a restovich or cuddyer and some prospects.

In short, if the dust off pucket, hrbeck, morris, killebrew and trade for bonds they might be able to beat the spankys, so does it really matter? I love em', but they just ain't that good, period


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

nathan was with the giants as a reliever, fyi


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Not that it matters but Nathan came with the A.J trade from the Giants and Douggy is at .238. The problem with getting rid of Doug Makeawish is he has been hampered with nagging wrist injuries. He got hit on the same wrist he had surgery on by a fluke line drive from Rivas in practice just a couple weeks ago or so. You mentioned the Ortiz deal and I just think it could result the same way. His numbers are not himself that's for sure so Doug probably will go. By trading him at a low point in his season they won't get what he is really worth I'm afraid. They can deal Jacque Jones with him though. He's scary.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

you can't say that ortiz was going to be a great player with the twins either, the only reason he is having the season that he is having is because of the bats that are around him. Let's face the twins just don't have the bats in the lineup that scares pitchers, they can pitch around any situation that they don't like.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You're right, batting in front of Manny Remerez helps. So does Fenway and staying healthy for a change. The Twin's front office gets excited when they put up a 12 spot on the D Rays and think they can hit with the best of them again. :eyeroll: They have Boston this weekend.(Going to the sat. night game) and then they have Anaheim and Oakland on the homestand so we'll see if they need a hitter then. They have their work cut out for themselves. Tonight they face Buehrle. OUCH. He's a Twin killer.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I heard today as a possible trade for Doug would be to the Red Sox for pitcher Lowe. They would like to possibly improve their defense at first. Where that puts Ortiz I do not know. Probably DH. Supposely Gardy told Doug he was gonna be gone by this week sometime.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard pitcher Kris Benson from Pittsburg was a possibility. Should be an interesting week around the league that's for sure. Twins beat Buehrle tonight 6-2. Anyone see that hit Torri Hunter put on the catcher at home plate in the eighth inning. OOOOOOOh baby!!!! k: Sportscenter Highlight film all the way. Da nah nah, Da nah nah!!!

:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't care who he plays for or what field is his home field, david ortiz is a pretty darn good hitter. Sure he couldn't stay healthy with the twins, but I'm sure his salary was low enough they could have afforded him. He puts up just as good of numbers as some high paid players, and could have been a bargain for the twins. I hated it when they let him go, and i hate it even more now. Lets not forget, ortiz had a pretty good year last year also and had a homer in the all star game this season. He's better than most people give him credit for. Sure i listen to "the fan" too, and thats probably where you got your analogy of ortiz not having the hitters around him in mn, but personally i find that over-rated. Look at a-rod in texas, barry in san fran, anyone in detroit, kc, cleveland, etc, etc. A hitter is a hitter no matter who he plays for.

As far as douggy for derek lowe. That doesn't even seem close to realistic to me. Especially considering the type of season douggy is having. Right now i think they would be lucky to get a new ball-boy for him straight up.

ps...thanks for clearing up the nathan deal. I forgot about that


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

And the hit hunter delivered....that should add a little fuel to the fire for the rest of the series.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

that hit was pretty sweet,,,i do still disagree on the ortiz deal though. I don't see it any different than Jeff kent in San Francisco, sure him and ortiz were good hitters, but kent was having MVP seasons hitting in front of Barry Bonds,. just as some argue that David Ortiz is having an MVP season(if he could keep his cool a little bit). I'm not saying Ortiz isn't a very solid player and I would of liked to see him stay with the twins too, i just don't believe that he could of had a season in MN like he's having with Boston.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fishhook said:


> Look at a-rod in texas, barry in san fran,


there is definately a difference between superstars and good hitters as well


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ok...beltran in kc good enough 4 ya?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

beltran in houston you mean? His career high for HR's is 29, he's got 25 this year, I don't get what your saying? What the H are we even arguing about?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

how bout lowell in florida? And jeff kent was a guy in his prime in san fran. No one else has been able to come in san fran and hit like kent. Look at the drop in bat speed that old codger has had...it's not even close.

I would agree ortiz prob would not have the same #'s in mn....not enough men on base to generate rbi's etc., but it's not even a question he would be thier best hitter and give them a legit chance to make a good run if they make the playoffs. Cause right now the only bats scaring anyone are swung by rookies.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

How does benito santiago at the ripe old age of 57 or however old the fossil was, come in and put up the numbers he did without being in front of barry.



> but it's not even a question he would be thier best hitter and give them a legit chance to make a good run if they make the playoffs. Cause right now the only bats scaring anyone are swung by rookies.


i'd agree to that


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I never said that there can't be good hitters without them being in front of superstars. I simply inferred that being in front of a superstar makes you just that much better.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

beltran was just traded a few months ago....the majority of his #'s came in kc.....

And no-ones arguing...just stating some opinions. Kents career high in homers was 33, hittin in front of bonds, beltrans is 29 hitting in front of a chump.....I'm just stating that the twins are in the pickle they are in cause they didn't keep ortiz. Ortiz really could have helped them no matter who he was hitting in front of. But they do have a good 1st baseman for the future, morneu, so its bye bye doug.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah i love doug and his enthusiasm, but his stick is ridiculously horrible. Morneau and Mauer.....I see the next coming of the bash brothers, hopefully neither of them turn out like Canseco though.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> And the hit hunter delivered....that should add a little fuel to the fire for the rest of the series.


I'm hoping it adds more fuel for the rest of the season. That hit was a statement. I love it.
:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

As long as we are talking about former Twins' success, Kenny Rogers and Eric Milton have a combined 24 and 5 record. And we are pitcher shopping. Go figure.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

and dan gladden flourished in Japan after the '91 series :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Twins just got done sweeping the Sox.

The last 2 innings had some sweet highlights, great game!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: Torri with the big diving grab again!! Thanks go out to Jose Valentin. :thumb: Jacque can thank him too, Jones still drives me nuts but driving in the winning run gives me some hope for him yet. :lol:

Sweet sweep!! I'm dome bound for the Red Sox!!!! :beer: Hopefully they can keep playing this way.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Next up the Red Sox. This Sunday is the premeir matchup. Santana vs Martinez


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

In Wednesday's editions, the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette and Pittsburgh Tribune Review reported Mientkiewicz would no longer be part of a proposed deal that would bring starting pitcher Kris Benson to Minnesota because the Pirates are wary of his age (30) and 2005 salary ($3.75 million).

Sure doesn't sound like like this deal is going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone listen to the 93X morning show when they have Doug on, he was off last week, but they talk like he's gone because he jsut wants to play. I could see it, especially being pulled off the starting line up the other day when scheduled to go. I'd be ****** to, Forget MN... :lol: Go where there's a possibilty of success.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

If it doesn't soundlike this deal is gonna happen, where's Doug on this? I don't see him on the field!!! What's up with that? Must be a bad year,huh??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Doug doesn't know what's going to happen. Saturday is the deadline so it will all be done by then. What a relief that will be for him and his family. Not to mention all Twins' fans.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

It'll be a sad day to see Doug leave if it indeed happens. That guy is just a class act and plays old time baseball the way it should be played.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well we just rolled back into town after watching our Twins take 2 outta 3 from Boston. We went sat. and to todays game. A good time all around. Being up there and away from a T.V sat afternoon we had no idea what was going on with Doug M. until the game started sat. night and he was in the Boston lineup.  All we got for him was a minor league pitcher???? I guess his salary is off the hook but I would have thought the Twins would get someone who could help them this year. I'm a bit shocked. The fans showed Doug some well deserved appreciation when he played sat. night and I thought that was a pretty cool send off for him. I hate to see my favorite Twin go but business is business and he will do fine I'm sure and hopefully it works out for us too.
:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was also supprised that the twins only got a minor leage pitcher. from what i've heard though i guess he's supposed to be a top prospect. terry ryan has a good history of making deals like this and he has a good track record. i believe we aquired santana the same way and look what he has done. i loved whating him whip that bosten a$$. maybe this pitcher will become another santana.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I was at that saturday game too Goldy. Man talk about a collective gasp when he was announced in the Red Sox lineup. It was a good to see him get the standing ovation when he came up to bat. On the other hand, I sat next to an annoying Red Sox fan that night, and he was pretty loud and obnoxious until Jones smacked his homer. I was about to mention Aaron Boone, but the homerun did a good job of shutting him up.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

There were a lot of Boston fans. For the payroll they have it sure is sweet to see our Twins right in there with that calibur. I do think Terry Ryan does a decent job for what he has to work with out of Pohlads' pocket. Cheep cheep cheep. I would like to see Boston get past those Yank's myself. How about that trade with the White sox and yank's?? Talk about waiting till the last minute.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Another game....another win. Let's hope they are not peaking a bit too early though. And how bout Morneau, that kid could really make a difference.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Is it not hilarious that the white sox make all these moves almost every year that they are close to having a chance and they always tank. I know not having magglio and frank hurts them, but I just find it down right funny that they never make a serious run after making the moves to position themselves. It's early yet but I don't see the chisox going anywhere fast.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Amazing...Angels...21 hits in 2 games and only 3 runs.Thank god for the defense.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with you Goldy as it was really hard to see Doug go. 2002 was such a great year watching these guys turn the club around and I hate to see them getting shipped out one by one. I don't blame the Twins for starting Morneau as he can really hit the ball, but I just have a problem with change and it was so much fun watching these guys. The sox seem to be imploding which is fun to watch, but when they get to the playoffs not having Mauer and another starter is really going to hurt. For now I am just enjoying the ride 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The TWINS have the lowest ERA of any pitching staff in the Am. League.If Loshe can settle down they could go a long ways.

As far as missing Dougie...I think we better get used to it...I think there will be a lot more gone by next season...Jones,Koskie,posibly Radke and Guzman.

Mourneau isn't the only one in the minors ready to move up.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sox just traded for Alomar today, gave up a player to be named later and some cash. Another move by the hapless sox. Give it up Chitown, you got nothing.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chicago is just desperate and looking for any kind of a spark to build from. They had Alomar once. I get a kick out of it myself. Ken you jinxed us today. :lol: I listened to a poor game at work. They pounded Mulholland and the defense stunk. The loss of Nick Punto looks devastating more and more. If guzzy is out of the lineup we are in big trouble at SS. Guzzy must have needed rest because he is playing some of his best ball lately. We need that #5 pitcher in the rotation to step up a notch that's for sure. On a higher note we still have the second best record in the A.L. 8) Not bad.
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bring on the A's.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If Radke gets through the first it's a win. :lol: He can settle down nicely, but I worry about run support for him against solid pitching.

Ken, I think you just like my signature. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GP...Golden Valley right????GV was one of our biggest rivalries in the old Valley Conference when I played against them while at Waconia HS.

And your'e right...always have been a Gophers fan.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Never heard of it Ken. :huh: Looking ahead just a bit the next week or so we have Cleveland 6 times with a 5 game lead. Wow did they put the sneak on. These will be HUGE.
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What??? Noboday saw the game yesterday?

A nail biter but hey, we're still #1.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Too busy catching fish with the kids!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Great game, but our hitting is just pathetic right now....


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

We pay Corie Koskie 4.7 Million a year to hit 235. Not good.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Yankees in town seem just a bit scarier than they did with that 7 game lead we had. At home hopefully helps us in these next 2 series. Like Chris said we're still on top and there is nothing like a good pennant race in Aug-Sept.. 8) Go Twinkies!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At least Radtke and Santana are pitching the first 2 games.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

too bad they couldn't pitch all of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Good Luck!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Santana and Mussina on the hill tonight. Should be a fun match-up to watch or listen to. Go twinks!!
:beer:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Next up Silva.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

the Twins have taken two huge wins from the Yanks. We lost 13 in a row to nyy, and now we could possibly sweep them. When the pitching is there this team has serious playoff potential.

*rwhonker*... koskie has stepped up and got some huge hits in the last 3 games. He's the lone reason we got the last game from the indians, and hes helped against the yanks in this series too. The kid that we should be critical about is rivas -- he's hitting so poorly that gardy benched him.

Phil


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

go twinkies! whip that yankee azz.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Had a chance to see game 3 against the Yanks up close and personal last night and what a roller coaster ride! I took the wife and kids and had to leave after the 6th inning to put the kids to bed, and wouldn't you know it the fireworks start as soon as we leave. It was all Yanks up to that point and I had some obnoxious Yanks fans around me that made it tough to make it 6 innings. I reminded them they were playing to avoid a sweep. 8) I wish I could have been there for the 7th and 8th, but then would have had to eat crow in the 9th. Oh well, a great comeback for sure. El Duque was hit with 5 runs...that doesn't happen much. Their closer threw 10 pitches and struck out the side....impressive.

Should be a good series against Cleveland this weekend.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i thought they would be able to pull it out. shefield just killed us last night. oh well it was a great game to watch on the tube.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Lohse finally gave a decent outing yesterday and Mulholland did pretty good too. It helps getting a little run support.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome back Corey Koskie!!  Where this production was all season is beyond me but if a guy is going to get hot, now is a darn good time for it.  What a difference a week made. Lots of ball left and a 7 game lead can be gone in a heart beat, but they have sure impressed me against some good ball clubs. Put the hammer down Twinks!! Lets bury the dead.
:beer: :strapped:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

whats the deal with joe nathan? he seems to have lost a little bit of his stuff.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

He seems to have lost some confidence. One good outing would fix it all.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Touch em' all Terry Tiffee!!!  How about them Twins!! 5 wins in a row. Santana, Radke, and Silva are pitching awesome and it looks as if Mulholland and Lohse are catching the win bug as well. I think the Twins are definately the best orginization as far as using their farm system this time of year. (Michael Ryan last year) Now Tiffee, and the Morneau deal looks like not only the right move but a great one. I'm impressed. Go Twins!!! 
:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K I'm done posting on Twins' success for a while. :lol: Forget what I mentioned about Lohse in the last post. Pounded today 12-3 by the bottom feeding Royals. I should have known that might happen by talking him up. Oh well. :huh: Go Twinks!!
:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they should have sent him down like they did to j.c but then again they were already short on starting pitchers. i just think he tries to hard.


----------

